
Rightload: an adaptive feed filter -- feedback sought - piccolbo
http://rightload.info/info/about
======
piccolbo
Main points: * works with most feeds and feed readers * filter the feeds you
want, not some other stuff on top of what you have to read already * uses 1
second yes/no feedback for fine tuning * uses state of the art algos for text
analysis * first public announcement, simple prototype, please be kind ;)

